# Mua Gối Nào Tốt Cho Giấc Ngủ Và Sức Khỏe?



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (22/1/19)

*Gối nằm* là một vật dụng không thể thiếu trong phòng ngủ của chúng ta. Ngoài việc giúp chúng ta có được giấc ngủ ngon, chọn mua gối ngủ tốt sẽ giúp bảo vệ đầu cổ, nâng cao chất lượng giấc ngủ và sức khỏe.

Khi chọn sản phẩm cho giường ngủ đa số mọi người chỉ quan tâm đến chọn loại nệm nào? Màu sắc *chăn ga*như thế nào mà ít ai để ý đến chiếc gối, mặc dù đây là một yếu tố quan trọng đối với chất lượng giấc ngủ của bạn. Vậy thì chiếc gối ảnh hưởng như thế nào đến giấc ngủ? *Mua Gối Nào Tốt Cho Giấc Ngủ Và Sức Khỏe?*Cùng Tatana khám phá ngay nhé!


*Chọn gối như thế nào?*

Chọn loại gối không nên quá mỏng để có thể giữ được đầu và gáy ở vị trí thoải mái, và cũng không nên quá dày và cứng vì như vậy có thể gây đau gáy và thiếu máu ở đầu.

Gối không nên quá cao so với thân người vì như thế sẽ cổ bị mỏi. Một chiếc gối lý tưởng nên có độ dày 12-14 cm, mềm, đàn hồi tốt, ruột được nhồi bằng bông tổng hợp, vỏ làm từ vải mềm,…

Nên dùng gối mỏng cho những người mắc bệnh huyết áp thấp để giúp máu dễ dàng lưu thông lên não.

Nên chọn loại gối dài, mềm, ruột nhồi bằng lông chim cho những người bị đau cổ kinh niên. Vừa giúp không khí lưu thông dễ dàng vừa không bị đau gáy hoặc quá nóng.

Những người thường nằm ngửa nên chọn một chiếc gối thấp hoặc vừa, có thể hơi lõm phần giữa. Và nên chọn một chiếc gối có độ dày từ trung bình trở lên cho những người thích nằm nghiêng thì mới có thể giữ vị trí cổ ổn định và thoải mái nhất. Nếu bạn thường nằm ngủ nghiêng, đừng nên chọn gối thấp, vì nó sẽ khiến cổ bạn không giữ được vị trí cân bằng.

Những người thường có thói quen nằm úp khi ngủ nên chọn một chiếc gối thật mỏng hoặc có thể nằm trên nệm mà không cần gối. Nhiều người mắc sai lầm khi chọn chiếc gối quá cao – nó sẽ khiến cổ bạn dường như bị bẻ cong rất khó chịu.

Với những người nhạy cảm hay mắc bệnh dị ứng, một chiếc gối làm bằng sợi tổng hợp là phù hợp nhất vì những sợi này thường trơn và không có lông bụi.

*Tư thế ngủ và cách gối đầu:*

Hãy lưu ý đặt ngay gối dưới gáy khi ngủ, không để bả vai đè lên gối vì như vậy đầu sẽ mất cân bằng và bị ngửa về phía sau, gây khó thở. Chú ý không đặt đầu mớm vào gối vì cổ sẽ bị gập, gây cảm giác đau ở cổ và gáy khi ngủ dậy.

Đối với những người thường ngủ nằm nghiêng một bên cần gối cao hơn với sự chống đỡ vững chắc hơn để lấp đầy khoảng cách giữa tai và vai.

Đối với người nằm ngữa khi ngủ cần gối mỏng để đầu không bị chống lên quá cao.Có thêm một chiếc gối đệm ở một phần ba phía dưới gối sẽ giúp nâng đỡ cổ.

Đối với người hay ngủ nằm úp nên lựa chọn một cái gối rất mỏng để giúp hô hấp dễ dàng hơn.


*Một số loại gối thông dụng tốt cho sức khỏe:*

*Gối cao su non:*

Là loại gối được làm từ cao su non (hay còn gọi là memory foam) là chất liệu tổng hợp được nghiên cứu sử dụng cho các phi hành gia để bảo vệ cơ thể họ ngoài không gian và trên tàu vũ trụ tránh khỏi các áp lực gây hại nhờ tính chất đặc biệt của chất liệu này sẽ hấp thu và loại bỏ các loại lực tác động từ không gian.

Hiện nay cao su non đã được áp dụng rộng rãi vào đời sống và trở thành cuộc cách mạng trong lĩnh vực sản xuất gối đệm, nhất là các sản phẩm y tế cho người bị các bệnh về cơ, xương khớp, cột sống...

*Gối cao su thiên nhiên:*

Là loại gối được làm từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên, do đó gối mang những đặc tính nổi bật của cao su thiên nhiên đó là tính kháng khuẩn và độ bền cao, dễ làm sạch và thân thiện với người dùng, đặc biệt là người có da nhạy cảm.

Đặc biệt, gối cao su thiên nhiên giúp hỗ trợ xương khớp, cung cấp khả năng nâng đỡ và hỗ trợ hoàn hảo cho toàn bộ hệ thống xương khớp và dây chằng khu vực đầu, cổ của người dùng. Đặc tính đàn hồi cao và vững chắc của cao su thiên nhiên giúp nâng đỡ đốt sống cổ và đầu của người dùng theo mọi hướng. Nhờ vậy, gối cao su thiên nhiên cực kỳ thích hợp để phòng và hỗ trợ điều trị các bệnh đau vai gáy, thoái hóa đốt sống cổ, đau đầu, ngáy ngủ…

_




Gối Cao Su Thiên Nhiên TATANA cùng công nghệ áo gối vải 4D Spacer độc đáo và thoáng mát._​

Hiện nay gối cao su thiên nhiên khá đa dạng về hình dáng cũng như thương hiệu, bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm kiếm thông tin các sản phẩm gối cao su thiên nhiên Tatana, Liên Á, Kim Cương,… một cách dễ dàng trên internet.

*Gối thảo dược:*

Loại gối đang là sự lựa chọn số 1 của người tiêu dùng thông minh. Từ xa xưa, các thảo dược đã được sử dụng như một phần không thể thiếu để có một giấc ngủ ngon. Dòng sản phẩm gối thảo dược đa dạng chủng loại từ gối nằm, gối kê cổ, gối dựa lưng tới gối kê tay chân với nguyên liệu là những thảo dược chính hãng Việt Nam như đinh lăng, xuyên khung, hoa sứ, oải hương… giúp bạn thật thoải mái khi nghỉ ngơi và có những giấc ngủ tuyệt vời.

*Gối nước:*

Gối có thể thay đổi hình dạng theo tư thế ngủ, giúp bạn loại bỏ chứng đau cổ và đầu. Sản phẩm có thể đem lại giấc mơ nồng nàn và chống lại bệnh tật. Gối nước mát được làm bằng nhựa mềm với thiết kế thành những khoang riêng biệt tạo thành các khe thông thoáng, bên trong là nước mát giúp tản nhiệt nhanh. Gối được sử dụng để thư giãn, tạo cảm giác mát mẻ thoải mái, giải nhiệt cho mọi người trong mùa hè nóng bức.

Hy vọng qua bài viết trên bạn sẽ có thêm một số thông tin bổ ích trong việc chọn *mua gối* cũng như nâng cao chất lượng sức khỏe của bản thân và gia đình.​


----------

